
A Brief Explanation of Facebook's Scary New iPhone Bug - harambae
https://gizmodo.com/a-brief-explanation-of-facebooks-scary-new-iphone-bug-1839808127
======
harambae
It appears to just be a legitimate bug that opened the camera preview. Gizmodo
does seem to love clickbait headlines recently.

